
The Wreck of HMS Erebus - anigbrowl
http://www.buzzfeed.com/paulwatson/the-wreck-of-erebus
======
sdrothrock
Just to try to dispel some of the taint from the domain name:

This is a great longform article about the politics surrounding the discovery
of the HMS Erebus. The author summarizes the announcement of the discovery and
the various political links and layers, then goes back to the actual discovery
timeline itself, complete with quotes, to show how the politically-influenced
announcement was completely different from what actually happened.

The quality of the article itself is something I'd expect to see in National
Geographic, the New Yorker, or Rolling Stone, honestly.

~~~
arethuza
I was a bit disappointed that it was mostly about politics rather than the
discovery itself.

~~~
TomMasz
The discovery has been covered extensively elsewhere. The politics, and
particularly the fight over credit for the find, was something I wasn't aware
of.

It's definitely not what you'd expect from Buzzfeed.

------
cwmma
Look everyone knows the tragedy was caused by the Inuit polar bear demon
Tuunbaq, I don't understand the fuss.

~~~
wycx
Those that know don't have a tounge with which to tell the story.

